# Finaly have sonas confo pics.



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

ok next bunch lol


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

any one????? please.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Is she really that bad? out of all of the vews not a single person has posted. *sigh*


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

she is a nice looking girl. Pretty color i like her look. Her feet are rather small, common problem for halter breed horses. Very nice buy for the money. I cant believe you got her for only that.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I know she's only 4 but I don't think she'll ever catch up with her back end at this point. 
VERY downhill. Other than that she's a good looking girl. 
:]


----------



## angie22d (Jul 10, 2009)

i think she is beautiful


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes I agree with Gillian. She is very downhill built. It was really kinda shocking looking at it. She has a similar build to my horse Timmy. He is an appendix though. But the same stocky body. Timmy has really long slender legs though because of the throughbred in him. 

She could catch up to her back end, but it is unsure because it is such a big difference. You will defintaly have to watch your seat and make sure you sit back on her.

But she is very beautiful. Good luck. I hope you enjoy her.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She is a very pretty girl and I can most definitely see the Impressive in her. She is downhill but that is pretty common with QH these days. Her feet are small but again, not uncommon (especially among Impressive horses). Her toes seem a bit long or maybe her feet are just underrun, I don't know but it kinda bugs me. She is a gorgeous mare, you picked a good one.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks every one.  do you think I should shoe her do bring her frount end up? I would really like to take her to a show. and Smrobs, I didn't pic her ew just got a call one day from my grandpa saying there geting out of the horse busness and they want to give your daughter a horse. so if it wasnt for my awsome family I would have a horse right now.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

myhorsesonador said:


> Is she really that bad? out of all of the vews not a single person has posted. *sigh*


Don't get offended... some of us just wanted to see pics but don't know much about critiquing conformation


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

she is cute- i think everyone has nailed what i would have said but give her some time, she might even out better 

you got a really cute mare for practically nothing!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No, don't shoe her longer on the front to bring the front end up. That would cause more problems than it solves. She may just be destined to be downhill all her life. BUT, she is a very long way from the worst I have ever seen. The angle of her back is pretty steep but her withers are really not THAT much different from her hips. It will help to fill in her back once she starts getting rode more often. Worst case scenario, you may have to get a custom made saddle to fit her. I honestly don't believe that it will cause any long term problems. 

That is awesome how you got her. You ended up with one heck of a horse. All the Impressive horses I have ever been around ended up having the most amazing personality under saddle.


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

if you wanted to show her, you could put wedges on her front feet and leave her barefoot on the back end. That would help bring her front end up a little bit. I think that you got a great buy and will really have a good time with her, especially at Open Shows.

Good luck!


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

I think she's beautiful! Everything I see has already been said. My friend's horse is a bit butt high, but she's a great little mare! It's weird going from my 16.3, even QH to her 14.2, butt-high mare! You really have to sit back, or you go forward! I have a bad habit of perching and on her, I got really off-balanced when posting. But if she evens out, she should be great! If not, just sit back when you ride!


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

i don't know much about conformation, but she is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you every one!!!!


----------



## binkyhoo (Jul 13, 2009)

There is not much wrong. A very nice horse.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I don't like how downhill she is; at 4 she probably won't be growing "up" so much as she will be filling out. 

Her small feet will\may predispose her to conditions like Navicular and possibly laminitis, so keeping excess weight off of her will be extremely important, in keeping her healthy and comfortable in the long run. 

She also seems rather uncomfortable, or tense, as she really has her tail clamped...did something spook her by chance?


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

She's pretty good looking. the only things that jump out at me are her downhill build and small feet. Which are trademark for today's halter horses. Otherwise, she's got a really nice hip and shoulder, and I like her head.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> She also seems rather uncomfortable, or tense, as she really has her tail clamped...did something spook her by chance?


The dogs were running around. She doesn't like dogs.


----------



## harryhoudini (Jun 6, 2009)

Just be careful - Impressive introduced the quarter horse world to HYPP - get her tested to make sure she's not positive for it. It can cause tons of horrible symptoms, and she can go down when you ride her - attacks can come at any time, any age, no warning. Otherwise, yes she's downhill, but its not a dealbreaker for me. For that price, a very nice looking mare!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

harryhoudini said:


> Just be careful - Impressive introduced the quarter horse world to HYPP - get her tested to make sure she's not positive for it. It can cause tons of horrible symptoms, and she can go down when you ride her - attacks can come at any time, any age, no warning. Otherwise, yes she's downhill, but its not a dealbreaker for me. For that price, a very nice looking mare!


she is hypp neg. but I know some horses can still show simptoms even if there neg.


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

myhorsesonador said:


> she is hypp neg. but I know some horses can still show simptoms even if there neg.


That's not true. An N/N horse is negative. They will not be symptomatic at all. An N/H or H/H may or may not show symptoms, but an N/N horse there is no question. They are fine, just like any other horse that isn't Impressive bred.


----------



## Alyria leila (Jul 20, 2009)

I have very Little QH experiance but in general she does look very downhill, overall tho she is very pretty! She could still grow up in from a bit and shoes could help! 

I like the breed but there not overly common over here!!


----------

